# May 18 - May 25



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife and I had a great week at Four Season's. The week started out with the dreaded southwest wind and the water was very muddy. We did not see any cobia, spanish or kings and didn't manage to catch any pompano. However, we caught plenty of flounder and tons of whiting. Not to mention the ladyfish and the cats that drove us crazy. Thursday, 5/22 the wind had shifted to southeast and the water started to clear some. I caught my very first redfish and got to eat my first redfish. It wasn't a monster, but it was in the middle of the slot, so it joined that days catch of founder, whiting and snapper at the dinner table. It was my second favorite fish of the week, flounder is pretty hard to beat. 

All in all, it was a great week. We found the accommodations at Four Season's to be outstanding and the pier was first class. Most of the time, the two of us had the pier to ourselves. The most crowded it was during the week was 5 people counting my wife and I on the pier.

Here's a picture of the redfish.










Note: My wife took this picture with her camera and obviously she has not got the date and time set correctly.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Nice post. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

jimD....good post...where is this place and pier lcoated? can anyone fish from pier? thanks


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Bluejay,

The pier is at the Four Season's of Romar Beach in Orange Beach. It is a private pier and you have to be staying at the Four Seasons to use it. There is a public beach access just west of the condo complex and you can see the pier from there.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice :takephoto Thanks for the report


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh yea, this pier is awesome at night too. Here is a night time shot of the pier from my balcony.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice red nice report thanks


----------

